# Mystery snail cuteness



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks they are cute little buggers?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I like em..I didn't think they'd be so entertaining but mine is a trip.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I kinda think they're all cute in their own slithery way


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha yes! I don't have mystery snails, but I have nerite snails. Two of them, both male, named Miles & Cargo.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got 3 from timberland when she shipped the female to me, the smallest is about a CM long and it's so adorable


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

We had a few mystery snails a while ago, they used to climb up the side of the aquarium and then let go and just float elegantly down to the bottom... the "scientific" term for it is parasnailing or something... bahahaha. Funny to watch, gorgeous animals.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That just made my day, parasnailing


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Apparently it's something they'd do in the wild to avoid predators... but even in closed systems they seem to do it just because. I could always imagine mine yelling "WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" when they did it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

xD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

they are cute lil critters... of course 70 babies are even cuter


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> they are cute lil critters... of course 70 babies are even cuter


Silver! :rofl: More like 200 in your case!


----------

